# pace bridge



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

i was told by a guy in walmart that they have been catching redfish off that little wooden bridge on the right when coming out of pace on hwy 90... i was thinking about trying it out tonight, wondering if anyone has fished there before, and if so.. had any luck?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive fished there many times no not caught much

ur best bet is be there at daylight n actually go under the bridge next to all the rocks


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

where is a good spot for redfish? ive had an itch for them.. everyone that ive hooked has broken off some way or another.


----------



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

nope


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You can wade fish across on the Pensacola side.

Down Scenic Avenue you'll find several parking areas with walk throughs to the bay.


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

ok great, thanks! ill check it out


----------

